# Some macro pic with Canon S3IS



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

I've just bought this Cam, and this is some pic I took, testing the Macro, and super macro mode<0cm> 
love to hear your comments:
Java moss

Riccia and oxygen Bubles

Amano Shrimp


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow thats cool.. What kind of camara was that you have?


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

it's Canon S3IS ^^, look at the tittle of this thread


----------



## bigmark (Sep 8, 2006)

Good work.


----------

